# Informant Overdrive



## thedwest (Jun 17, 2019)

Just finished this up. Great sounding pedal so far with a nice range in tone. Solid PCB layout easily fitted into a 1590b. I went with the true-bypass wiring.


----------



## mywmyw (Jun 18, 2019)

very clean, very nice


----------



## 3illy (Sep 16, 2019)

looks great. what was your method for labeling? it's really clean!


----------



## thedwest (Sep 16, 2019)

Thanks! I used Illustrator and the drill template to layout the design in the right place and then a Cricut to cut the design out of adhesive vinyl. Then I used transfer tape to pull the cut out design as it was laid out so that everything stayed in the right place when I transferred it to the face. Then just some clear coat on top. I’ve also used vinyl to put the design down then spray paint on top and then remove the vinyl to reveal the ensclosure below, like in this picture.


----------



## CanadianDave (Sep 16, 2019)

Looking good. 

It’s funny, I built the informant because it seemed like a fun way to use spare parts, but it sounds killer and I love it more than I expected.


----------



## thedwest (Sep 16, 2019)

CanadianDave said:


> Looking good.
> 
> It’s funny, I built the informant because it seemed like a fun way to use spare parts, but it sounds killer and I love it more than I expected.


I agree. I didn’t have huge expectations for this pedal either but have been pleasantly surprised by its versatility.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Sep 17, 2019)

Real nice build.


----------



## Barry (Sep 22, 2019)

Really nice and tidy build!


----------

